# OFF Fanclub - Now with 25% more sugar!



## Mewmic (May 2, 2013)

I saw no club, or any topic, related to this game, so I decided to make one.
If you haven't played OFF, I suggest it to anyone who likes MOTHER 3. Games that start out quirky and funny, then become heartbreaking at the end, anyone?


----------



## Zero Moment (May 3, 2013)

OFF is gr8, haven't finished it yet though (currently purifying Zone 3)


----------



## Mewmic (May 7, 2013)

I'm still on Zone 3 too haha;; Stuck in the maze...thing.


----------



## Dragon (May 7, 2013)

I finished the game a couple hours ago and played through both endings. The Room really freaked me out what the hell


----------



## Mewmic (May 7, 2013)

Who are you guys' favorite characters? I like The Judge, Dedan, and Zacharie. 
My Skype name is The Judge, that shows how much I love this gama haha;
I'm also working on a Zacharie cosplay


----------



## LadyJirachu (May 8, 2013)

Never played this, but, I have played Mother 3 before...and......welll, lets just say, the story likely caused me some trama <.<;

But I might still look into this series outta curiousity....mayyybe.

*shrug*


----------



## Mewmic (May 11, 2013)

Jirachu, I can give you a download link if you like.


----------



## Sven (May 12, 2013)

I can't quite make up my mind wether I like The Judge, Dedan or Zacharie the most.


----------



## Stormecho (May 12, 2013)

So I'm immortalizing my return from inactivity by posting here bECAUSE YES AMAZING GAME.

It was quite creepy, it leaves enough unsaid for there to be plenty of theories, I love how it treats the player... aaaand the Judge is my favourite character ever, really.


----------



## Skoonk (Apr 17, 2014)

I absolutely adore the Judicial Feline, Pablo. 

Has anyone else gotten the secret ending?


----------

